# Areas?



## MooreAcres (Mar 7, 2004)

I have minis but was wondering how you know what area your in? (as in the journals and mags.) I live in Oregon...so if any one knows what area that is, I would love to know! Thanks Erin


----------



## Serene Acres (Mar 8, 2004)

There is a page in the back of the Journal I believe in The Official Section, it shows a picture of the whole U.S. and there it will show your area is.

I am in Area II which includes Ohio,Michigan,Indiana, and part of Central Ontario Cananda.


----------



## crponies (Mar 8, 2004)

I believe you are in Area VIII. I think I'm in that area too since I'm in ID. I could be wrong though. I haven't read through it lately.


----------



## Karen S (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello,

You are in Area VIII for the ASPC/AMHR which consist of Oregon,Washington,Utah,Idaho,Montana,Alaska,British Columbia,Alberta and Saskatchewan, Canada.

Your directors for Area VIII:

Erika Carlson

454 Barnaby Creek Rd.

Inchelium,WA 99138

509-738-3047

Linda Mecham

P O Box 642

Duchesne,UT 84021

435-738-2337


----------

